

Show HN: Later Locker: for content that sucks on your mobile phone - bdotdub
http://laterlocker.com/

======
bdotdub
Hey HN,

Just thought I'd show you guys something that I quickly threw together this
weekend.

It's a webapp that for websites that suck on your iPhone/Android/mobile phone.
Later Locker lets you email a link to the webpage to an email address and have
it automatically appear on your computer. Sites like the <http://nytimes.com>
or <http://newegg.com> are kind of annoying to view in your mobile browser.
So, you send a link to the webpage from your phone and automatically appears
on your desktop!

Still really rough, but would love any feedback/suggestions you guys have!

Using mailgun for parsing!

\- Benny

~~~
hedgehog
Have you thought about using a bookmarklet instead of e-mail on the phone?

~~~
bdotdub
I've thought about it, but bookmarklets on the iPhone (not sure about android)
is exceedingly annoying. Marco Arment (Instapaper founder) wrote about his
experience here: [http://www.marco.org/2010/10/10/an-open-enhancement-
request-...](http://www.marco.org/2010/10/10/an-open-enhancement-request-to-
the-mobile-safari-team)

~~~
hedgehog
I built something similar a while back (<http://pagestackandroid.appspot.com/>
if you're curious), for iOS I found that the easiest way to set up
bookmarklets is to add them on the desktop (Safari or IE) and then sync to the
phone. At the time bookmarklets didn't work on Android so we ended up making a
native app (I think you have to register for the "share text" intent, it's
been a while).

~~~
bdotdub
Whoa, that looks awesome (and really good looking). Thanks for the tip :)

------
joebadmo
Open source alternative for Android/Chrome: <http://www.2cloudproject.com/>

The experience is really nice because it uses the native Android 'share link'
dialogue.

------
guynamedloren
I'm a bit confused. By "magically appears on my computer", do you mean "open
email and click link to open webpage in browser"? Or does it actually just
open right away, somehow?

~~~
bdotdub
If you keep the webpage open (extension to come), it'll open the link that you
sent to the service. It'll be there waiting for you when you get back to your
computer

See my reply to derek

~~~
guynamedloren
Gotcha. So what happens if I don't have the webpage open on my desktop, or if
I send multiple links?

~~~
bdotdub
It just queues up on the website, and thus no magic :(

------
gnok
This is awesome! A simple idea, wonderfully executed. Couple of features I'd
like to see: * An RSS/Atom/whatever feed of the articles, so they show up in
my feed reader/Calibre * The exact same thing in reverse; Often, I'd just like
to boil the text off a web page and read it on my phone on the morning/evening
train commute. This possibly changes the scope of your weekend hack to
something a lot more complex..

~~~
bdotdub
Thanks gnok!

Indeed, an RSS feed would be cool. In the queue ;)

The reverse is solved by Instapaper or ReadItLater. This is the reverse of
those apps :)

------
derekdahmer
I'd really like push support to the app, like the Handoff app, but in reverse.
<http://www.handoffapp.com/>

~~~
bdotdub
There is! (if I understand correctly)

It's hacky, but if you keep the webpage open, any links you send from your
mobile will "push" (technically, it pulls) to your browser!

------
Shanewho
The font of the headers looks a bit jagged for me for some reason. Not sure
why but it really stands out. You may want to look into that.

------
talby
Been talking with @handoffapp about this and they say they're working on the
same problem. Nice to have something in the wild though.

